# Monster Hunter Roleplay



## Drillkiller (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello any and all who may be interested.....I am looking for three others to take part in a Monster Hunter roleplay.....if your interested please post if you are as well as your OC in the following manner

Name: Argo
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Species: raptor/wolf hybrid
Weapon: Insect Glaive

Experience: is a very experienced hunter having been trained by his grandfather since he was 10

Noticable traits: emerald green eyes, dark green scaly skin, wolf ears, light brown wolf hair going from his head where it is mid-length with bangs and the hair forms into a line that goes down the back of his neck to his back to the very tip of his tail, puncture scar on his chest from an encounter with a Diablos as well as a burn mark over his left eye done by the black fire of a Shagaru Magala


This will be a kind of slice of life/ adventure with a story arc or two thrown in if we get that far......there also may or may not by sexual interactions it all depends on how the characters develop with eachother....don't mind newbies to Monster Hunter as long as they are willing to do some research on the monsters, weapons, armor, world, etc.

The role-play will not be done here but will be done in discord.....I'll check this at the end of the week and pick the three I think would be good for it


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 17, 2017)

I know it goes without saying but you must be 18 years or older to take part......just putting it out there


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jan 17, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> Hello any and all who may be interested.....I am looking for three others to take part in a Monster Hunter roleplay.....if your interested please post if you are as well as your OC in the following manner
> 
> Name: Argo
> Gender: Male
> ...


Bruh, I don't need research


----------



## modfox (Jan 17, 2017)

Can me join?


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 19, 2017)

Sound interesting can join in?


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 22, 2017)

Well since you three were the only ones to reply to the post.....ya'll are in.....post your character profiles here as well as any and all instant messengers you use and we can probably get started tomorrow


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 23, 2017)

Name: Edia
Gender: Males
Age: look 16 to 21
Species: cabbit of hybrid cat and bunny
like: touch of water or swimming, getting supply in the wild, cooking.
dislike: loud noise, poison.
Weapon: Tonfa

Experience: he very good finding material, hunting with he brother at kid since more strong he is but edia more support help heal part in tough situation not best hunter like his brother just good like average.

traits: mint eyes, kinda blue fur, long ear, green-ish blue hair, have almost a square shape on his ear and his leg.

I don’t know can I use a tonfa weapon it is on Monster Hunter series only on online in Japan,
Or change different weapon I can do that.


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 23, 2017)

The tonga weapons are fine if that's what you want


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 23, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> The tonga weapons are fine if that's what you want


Did I just write tonga...stupid fingers


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 23, 2017)

Now all we need are the other two to post their profiles


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 23, 2017)

Keywee612 said:


> Name: Edia
> Gender: Males
> Age: look 16 to 21
> Species: cabbit of hybrid cat and bunny
> ...



So do you use discord.....if these two don't respond in by tomorrow midnight I do have another person who could join the two of us.....just giving these two guys until midnight tomorrow


----------



## Keywee612 (Jan 23, 2017)

Drillkiller said:


> So do you use discord.....if these two don't respond in by tomorrow midnight I do have another person who could join the two of us.....just giving these two guys until midnight tomorrow


Yes i do


----------



## Drillkiller (Jan 25, 2017)

Keywee612 said:


> Yes i do


Friend me on Discord. 
Drillkiller#2138


----------

